# New to Pike fishing please help.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone for those of you who don't know my name is candy, and I'm a smokin' hot babe. 5'4 and 105 lbs. I'm looking for advice on how to pull one of those massive pike through the Ice from Yuba. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Candy.


xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

But in all honesty I really could use some help.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Candy, post a picture of yourself. If you're as hot as you say you are, we'll be more than willing to help you get into those "massive" Yuba pike. If not, tough luck. 

-_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a picture of me I'm a little embarresed.  Hehe, its a horrible picture but that's all I have.

So how about some helpful hints....


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish. :lol:


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

The best way that I have found to fish for Pike is with electricity......Oh wait that was back when I worked for fish and wildlife.  I always thought it would be a blast to catch one on a pole though! Let me know how you do!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunno... but for what its worth i have heard for muskie through the ice glow in the dark tube jigs tipped with some kind of fish meat is effective. Thats about all i know. Good luck candy, id sure like to meet you out on the ice sometime! :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hi everyone for those of you who don't know my name is candy, and I'm a smokin' hot babe. 5'4 and 105 lbs. I'm looking for advice on how to pull one of those massive pike through the Ice from Yuba. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Candy.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo


Hmmmm interested in some 'potential' hybrid say maybe a TM fish'n trip...of course you'd supply the beverages of choice and maybe a shore line lunch... :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone for those of you who don't know my name is candy, and I'm a smokin' hot babe. 5'4 and 105 lbs. I'm looking for advice on how to pull one of those massive pike through the Ice from Yuba. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Oh no you dient! :lol: K2 you're bad ass.......


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here is a picture of me I'm a little embarresed.  Hehe, its a horrible picture but that's all I have.
> 
> So how about some helpful hints....


Butter face... Its all good... BUT-Her-FACE. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ohhhhhh please forgive me Candy...if you're interested...

....we'll supply the rods and all the necessary toys...you know what I mean...However, the choice of beverage is 'our' choice and no 3.2 stuffage you buy. I'll work the details out...if you 'really' want to try for the big-one/catch....the potential fish'n trip will be planned and classified as 'top-secret'...so are you game for a potential Utah exotic experience and once of a life time to tell your story... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Butter face... Its all good... BUT-Her-FACE. :mrgreen:


 :shock:

Fishgods, please forgive Nor-tah for his disgraceful comment.

...Perhaps you could also see about giving his sight back?

Amen.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's been married too long. He's delusional.:shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Get your eyes off her body for one second and look at her face!!
[attachment=4:1cj4uhgz]redfish_babe.jpg[/attachment:1cj4uhgz]

All of THESE ladies have great faces AND kickin bods.
[attachment=3:1cj4uhgz]alessandra-ambrosio-entourage-00.jpg[/attachment:1cj4uhgz]
[attachment=2:1cj4uhgz]images-1.jpg[/attachment:1cj4uhgz]
[attachment=1:1cj4uhgz]images-2.jpg[/attachment:1cj4uhgz]
[attachment=0:1cj4uhgz]161041__heidi_klum_l.jpg[/attachment:1cj4uhgz]
I rest my case. Ya'll are the dilusional ones. :wink: Sorry for the hijack... kinda. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

She don't got no cazoobies !! :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I donno, Nor-tah. I still think her face is pretty cute. I wouldn't give it a 9 or 10, but cute nonetheless. 

It might be because it looks like she has freckles. I'm a sucker for girls with freckles. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry, Kyle...You're nuts.

"Candy" doesn't even need an airbrush (plus she'll touch a fish!).

ROWR!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

she don't have to. I'll touch her fish!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I ought to smack you silly. Nortah. You Goofy *******.. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha dont make me pull out the full body shots of these lovely ladies!!!!! Candy my a$$ :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I'll give Alessandra some credit; she's a pretty girl. Even without makeup, but then again...she's a supermodel and that's to be expected.

Without paint:

[attachment=2:1ofeodl5]aambrose.jpg[/attachment:1ofeodl5]

Nice looking girl. I'd take her fishing.

Now Heidi has seen better days. Her time has long since passed.

Without 3 pounds of makeup:

[attachment=1:1ofeodl5]heidi-klum-nomakeup.jpg[/attachment:1ofeodl5]

[attachment=0:1ofeodl5]celebnomakeup.JPG[/attachment:1ofeodl5]

It's been a pleasure hijacking this thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Isn't that first chick a Victoria's Secret model, LOAH?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes she is!! Best one for sure... I am not a huge fan of Klum, I put her on for the blonde lovers on the forum. I am a brunette guy.

And Megan Fox?
[attachment=1:2rgk995u]megan_fox_01.jpg[/attachment:2rgk995u]
[attachment=0:2rgk995u]megan-fox-7.jpg[/attachment:2rgk995u]

HIJACKED again!!! haha


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Easy .45. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: jk buddy.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

For some reason I don't think "Candy" is going to get 15 pages of replies and tips! Well, maybe some tips (did I read she Candy dances?).


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Candy, I'm sorry we didn't get into any pike yesterday but I hope you had fun catching those slimers. I know I did, and thanks for the advice, you are one hell of a woman! Can't wait to do it again, maybe this summer on my boat- you bring your bikini :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope when you say bikini, you mean topless???? I hate those nasty tan lines. Grrrrrrrrrr.  I mean Meow.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I hope when you say bikini, you mean topless???? I hate those nasty tan lines. Grrrrrrrrrr.  I mean Meow.


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

